# Plague Marine Paint Scheme Ideas



## Blood_Knight (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok, so i'm about done with the khorne side of my army. about to start painting my plague marines. 

now i have a few ideas as to how to paint them. but i wanted to hear some other ideas. the best one i can think of is

undercoat black
base coat rotting flesh/sick green mix
colour the body mutations/decays with proper colours (reds, browns, whatever)
full strength wash those mutations/decays with devlan mud
15 water/85 badab black wash all over
dry brush highlights with the basecoat rotting flesh/sick green mix
colour in any metals with appropriate metal colours
wash metals black
highlight/ touch up metals


thats not everything, but thats the general jist of it. anyone have any better ideas/colours etc?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

how i do mine is dark angels green base, then dry brush of catachan green, then dry brush of camo green, maybe a dry brush of rotting flesh then 2 washes of devlan mud, it comes out quite dark tho, but you do get nice highlights with the rotting flesh.


----------



## Blood_Knight (Apr 22, 2010)

dark angels green was a thought. and thanks for a quick reply. but maybe i should explain. Im looking for a lighter look. Because when you think about it. the fluff that is. Death Guard never changed their colours to green. thats just the hue of their rotting corpses through white and/or bare metal armour back pre-heresy. hence, im looking for a more, dead-whiteish kind of green, with a hint of darkness and age and rot to it. if that makes any sense.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Ah ok, Im not sure how to do a lighter more white color sorry.


----------



## Blood_Knight (Apr 22, 2010)

no worries mate. thats what the post is for. and im not the only one who can get something out of it k:


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Got a scheme but not near my PC will post when I can...

CtS


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Blood_Knight said:


> ...I'm looking for a more dead-whiteish kind of green, with a hint of darkness and age and rot to it. If that makes any sense.


How about Orkhide Shade as a basecoat, then a lightish coat of Rotting Flesh, followed by a final coat of Bleached Bone with highlights of a 50/50 mix of Bleached Bone and Skull White? Paint it so the last two coats don't have full coverage at the edges of armour pieces but allow some of the deeper underlying shades to show through...


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

i unbdercoat my models black, put a 50-50 wash of catachan green and water over that, then drybrush rotting flesh over this 2/3 times, then i pick out the metal/mutations/detail etc. seperately after this process. it is relatively quick and it looks good.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Right, for my DG I:

*Basecoat *white - I spray them from a can of Halford's (UK storeprimer. Works a treat. Have recently bought The Army Painter bone colour spray paint primer (like Citadel bleached bone - it's very nice...)

*First coat* is thinned bleached bone (unless you use Army Painter primer as a basecoat)

*Next*, wash with a thinned chestnut ink - Citadel don't produce this anymore 

*Once dry*, a drybrush of bleached bone is applied.

*After *this, apply catachan green to the trim on the armour and tin bitz to the weapons, piping and joints.

*Now *apply a very thin wash of chestnut ink (50%) and devlan mud (50%) and allow to settle in the cracks.

*Again*, when dry apply a light drybrush of bleached bone - a little on the green trim won't be a problem.

*Now*, devlin mud on the armour cracks and the joints as well as a light wash over the guns.

*Finally*, pick out details, base and have a beer!

Look for my Death Guard in this area - I've done it a few times, but sorry guys I didn't realise it was poor form to post links to your own stuff!

:wink:

CtS


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

Basecoat black spray

Slap gretchin green all over it

Trims and other metalics with boltgun metal

Skulls and bone with a thin white then a thin bleached bone over that

boltgun in mercerite(sp?) red

boils and such with a bright yellow

eyes with blazing orange

open wounds in red gore with a little blood red for hightlight

clean up smuges and mistakes

wash with devlin mud and dry

Wash with gryphone sepia and dry

Done


----------



## Blood_Knight (Apr 22, 2010)

Actually, thanks Count_The_Seven. thats right about what im looking for  im going to make minor alterations to the hues of white and inks, but thats what i needed. Thanks everyone for your input. i really appreciate the time and effort. and i will post pics once i get something i like.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

they look really good to me, my only comment would be i like to see them based for the ovearll effect good job though


----------



## Blood_Knight (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah, they are alittle redder the i would like, but again, thats just changing inks. which has to be anyway, becuase i used the last of my chestnut ink on some Trollblood models :-\ ... worth it though.


----------

